# Has anyone ever etched glass?



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 27, 2017)

My daughter started a collection of shot glasses. She recently made shelves for them. I haven't seen it yet but she sent me this photo. She said she cut holes in the wood to fit each one so they won't fall and I'm not sure how she attached it to the wall. It looks like some sort of strap holding it. I thought it might be nice if I bought a glass and etched it with their first names. Her husband is learning to speak German and I thought some German wording might be nice also. Maybe something like" life is good" or maybe you could think of something quick and easy. I saw a cream in Micheal's that is used for etching. My hubby thinks I should just order it on line and don't drive myself crazy with it. Has anyone done this? I get this stuff in my brain and can't let go of it. I thought it would make it more special if I did it myself. I want it for a Christmas present.


----------



## Loosey (Oct 27, 2017)

That's a very interesting gift idea.  I'll be interested to see how the etching cream works.  Please keep us posted!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2017)

Great idea!

I've never tried it but YouTube has several videos similar to this one.

Turn off the sound!!!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 27, 2017)

In girl scouts we etched drinking glasses as a Christmas gift for our parents. I was surprised at how well they turned out.

I etched all of the glass in a glass-front storage cupboard a few years ago. I wasn't going for artistic, just wanted to frost the glass enough it wasn't see-through. It was a good project because I could do one pane at a time and I didn't have to push myself. It actually came out quite well, exactly the effect I was looking for.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2017)

Sounds like a great hobby!  I've never done it before.


----------



## oldman (Dec 11, 2017)

Back in the 50's my Grandmother was an acid etcher (all by hand) for the now defunct Cambridge Glass Company out of Cambridge, Ohio.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 11, 2017)

Etched glass is beautiful.  

I have wanted to attempt it but never got around to it.

However, my glass measuring cup had all the markings fade and I etched them back mechanically with an engraving tool.

That's a handy tool because you can put  marks on an item that might be stolen for identification when you try to claim it back.

My bike for instance has hidden marks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2017)

That sounds like a nice idea Ruth.  The only thing I ever did that came close to etching was using an engraving tool on my dog's ID tag.


----------



## MaggieM (Dec 11, 2017)

I've done it before and it's quite easy really.

Get a bottle of Armour Etch Glass Etching Cream.

You can draw directly on the glass with the etching cream or you can make stencils.  I found the best way to make stencils is with contact paper.  It sticks really well to the glass and the cream won't seep.  

You can make any sort of design you like.  Get the stencil on.  Brush on the etching cream and wait a few minutes .. rinse and dry and behold the beauty of your project !

I made sets of clear glass coffee mugs and wine glasses for people for Christmas and weddings.  I etched plates that were clear as well as colored glass.  It's a fun project and you can be as creative as you would like.


----------



## oldman (Dec 12, 2017)

Here is a glass plate that my Grandmother *acid etched by hand* while she was working at the Cambridge Glass Company in Cambridge, Ohio. They made some of the most beautiful glassware of that era. Most of it was used only by the elite because it was very expensive back in the day for the average family to buy and use on a daily basis. I remember when I was a little boy and we would go visit Grandma and Grandpa, who was a glass blower, we would usually bring home a few "bags" of glassware. http://www.cambridgeglass.org/
This is actually a blue plate, but it's sitting on a red tablecloth in our dining room.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 12, 2017)

That is beautiful oldman. What talent and patience it took to make something like that. That plate must be precious to you.     





oldman said:


> Here is a glass plate that my Grandmother *acid etched by hand* while she was working at the Cambridge Glass Company in Cambridge, Ohio. They made some of the most beautiful glassware of that era. Most of it was used only by the elite because it was very expensive back in the day for the average family to buy and use on a daily basis. I remember when I was a little boy and we would go visit Grandma and Grandpa, who was a glass blower, we would usually bring home a few "bags" of glassware. http://www.cambridgeglass.org/
> This is actually a blue plate, but it's sitting on a red tablecloth in our dining room.
> 
> View attachment 45913


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My daughter started a collection of shot glasses. She recently made shelves for them. I haven't seen it yet but she sent me this photo. She said she cut holes in the wood to fit each one so they won't fall and I'm not sure how she attached it to the wall. It looks like some sort of strap holding it. I thought it might be nice if I bought a glass and etched it with their first names. Her husband is learning to speak German and I thought some German wording might be nice also. Maybe something like" life is good" or maybe you could think of something quick and easy. I saw a cream in Micheal's that is used for etching. My hubby thinks I should just order it on line and don't drive myself crazy with it. Has anyone done this? I get this stuff in my brain and can't let go of it. I thought it would make it more special if I did it myself. I want it for a Christmas present. View attachment 43935



Hello Ruth,

I think your idea is not just interesting, but for me, it would be a nice challenge to try this etching I know nothing about  Plus, such a thoughtful idea for the son-in-laws gift.  

I've done some ordering online, and now, after a few, hard lessons, I want to order from places like Michael's that I am familiar with. If I can buy something here (in my town) I will do that as I can "return" it easier if it's not right for some reason.  But some things I look for are just aren't in stock.  But I'll still order from places that I am familiar with their products.

Here is something that might be a good read on your topic:
http://jeansart-glassengraving.blogspot.com/p/beginners_15.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

oldman said:


> Here is a glass plate that my Grandmother *acid etched by hand* while she was working at the Cambridge Glass Company in Cambridge, Ohio. They made some of the most beautiful glassware of that era. Most of it was used only by the elite because it was very expensive back in the day for the average family to buy and use on a daily basis. I remember when I was a little boy and we would go visit Grandma and Grandpa, who was a glass blower, we would usually bring home a few "bags" of glassware. http://www.cambridgeglass.org/
> This is actually a blue plate, but it's sitting on a red tablecloth in our dining room.
> 
> View attachment 45913



I so agree with Ruthanne!  This is lovely, and to have something your Grandmother made, just wonderful Oldman:love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> That sounds like a nice idea Ruth.  The only thing I ever did that came close to etching was using an engraving tool on my dog's ID tag.



you reminded me of the woodburning kit my brother had back in the 50s, that was fun, but I was no artist


----------

